# Hollywood Strings 310GB



## Vision (Apr 21, 2010)

I haven't been on the forums lately, so maybe I missed something. Realize that Gold is scrapped now.. but I thought the Diamond edition was supposed to be 500GB. I'm happy that it's less space. I'm just curious if concessions were made to facilitate one (Diamond) version.


----------



## midphase (Apr 21, 2010)

I doubt they took anything out, more than likely the overestimated a bit in the first place and now they're adjusting the size to reflect the final product.

Either way, I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## Mad Kiltie (Apr 21, 2010)

I thought I had seen originally the full edition would have both 24-bit and 16-bit samples. Looking at the information on the website, I don't see 16-bit samples mentioned. Maybe I just missed it, maybe they have been removed.

Derek


----------



## dannthr (Apr 21, 2010)

that would be approx. the size difference.

310GB @ 24 bit = 206GB @ 16 bit


----------



## sbkp (Apr 21, 2010)

That's correct. It's 24-bit only now.


----------



## Mike Connelly (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow, that's a bummer. This is a huge library with very high system requirements. A 16 bit version would make sense and probably be preferable for many users. ESPECIALLY since an SSD is recommended - the 16 bit version would fit on a 256 meg SSD while the 24 bit version won't.


----------



## Jack Weaver (Apr 21, 2010)

Really?

They are now shipping less product for the same price without telling us first?

Hmmm....

.


----------



## Ed (Apr 21, 2010)

Im glad they arent doing the Gold version since it left out good arts.


----------



## lux (Apr 21, 2010)

thats my workplace after meeting requirements.







today I almost lost my little finger while experimenting nitrogen to cool down stuff, but indeed i'm almost there. indeed I am


----------



## noiseboyuk (Apr 21, 2010)

Mike Connelly @ Wed Apr 21 said:


> Wow, that's a bummer. This is a huge library with very high system requirements. A 16 bit version would make sense and probably be preferable for many users. ESPECIALLY since an SSD is recommended - the 16 bit version would fit on a 256 meg SSD while the 24 bit version won't.



Yeah, said the same thing on another thread - the time taken to edit the 16 bit samples would have pushed the HS release by many more months, I think, so it was scrapped - imho a major mistake. Since 24 bit increases resource use by 50%, I'd say its a fair bet that 7,200 rpm drives would have been fine if HS was in 16 bit form.

I think the collective madness that is 24 bit sample collections (0.5% quality increase for 50% performance decrease) is about to hit its peak...


----------



## synergy543 (Apr 21, 2010)

noiseboyuk @ Wed Apr 21 said:


> I think the collective madness that is 24 bit sample collections (0.5% quality increase for 50% performance decrease) is about to hit its peak...


True when those samples are used as sources which are often played at lower than full recorded volume, layered on top of each other, combined with other instruments, and run through plugins such as reverb which "add" content (particularly to the tails and low levels).

For final mastering, 24-bits would make more sense - although we live in a 16-bit "seedy" world. Too bad "CD quality" wasn't bumped up to 24-bits.

@Luca - Funny one. :D I had a water-cooled Mac G5 that started leaking....nasty stuff. Liquid nitrogen is fun stuff to play with. Just don't bump that finger if it freezes....


----------



## RiffWraith (Apr 21, 2010)

lux @ Thu Apr 22 said:


>



HEY!!! Who gave you permission to post pictures of my closet??? :twisted:


----------



## Udo (Apr 21, 2010)

Vision @ Thu Apr 22 said:


> .... I thought the Diamond edition was supposed to be 500GB ....


Maybe they used lossless compression to fit it on a 320GB drive and save money.


----------



## dcoscina (Apr 21, 2010)

Doug said on the EW forum that it ships on a Western Digital 7200rpm 500 gb internal HD.


----------



## ComposerDude (Apr 21, 2010)

Back when I hosted QLSO Platinum strings on a separate PC, had been using V-Stack. In the course of debugging some problems with clipping and harshness, obtained Bidule for the PC to host QLSO Platinum and discovered a wealth of 24-bit clarity that was apparently being TRUNCATED by V-Stack internally to 16 bits. All of a sudden, large string parts "played nice" together instead of sounding unduly harsh. There was remarkable added depth and realism to the samples. The studio has good monitoring in an acoustically-treated room so maybe that's why the result was so audible but it really was amazing.

I fully support East-West's move to 24-bit on strings, and probably would avoid buying a 16-bit-only version of it, after hearing the difference firsthand as above.


----------



## synthetic (Apr 21, 2010)

Who gives a rats ass how many GB it is?


----------



## Dan Mott (Apr 21, 2010)

R. Soul @ Thu Apr 22 said:


> W00t? Not 500 GB, only 320 GB. In that case I'm not gonna get it. I can't imagine doing anything decent with something that's only 320 GB.
> 
> /sarcasm off.




lol!


----------



## synergy543 (Apr 21, 2010)

synthetic @ Wed Apr 21 said:


> Who gives a rats ass how many GB it is?


Well,... let's do the math... (hey guy's,... pay no attention to the salesman)

500G/$1700 = 310G/X

Where x = $1054.

Or....


500G/$1495 = 310/X


Where x = $926

Now we're talkin! o/~


----------



## OvaltineJenkins (Apr 21, 2010)

I have to admit, not having the 16-bit option makes the package less attractive to me. I think it will complicate things for me...I'll have to do juggling to get all the instruments I want in the mix or spend a bunch more money on a new setup. 

With the new 24-bit only configuration, and the lack of any new demos done by mere mortals, I believe the "wait and see" approach is wisest for me at this point. Yeah, the demos sound great, but who really knows if one such as I can get that sound? And, yeah, it will cost me $200 to wait and see, but it might save me ~$1700 as well. Or maybe twice that, considering the new hardware it might require.

I guess this thing isn't aimed at amateurs like me anyway.


----------



## Stephen Baysted (Apr 21, 2010)

noiseboyuk @ Wed Apr 21 said:


> Mike Connelly @ Wed Apr 21 said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, that's a bummer. This is a huge library with very high system requirements. A 16 bit version would make sense and probably be preferable for many users. ESPECIALLY since an SSD is recommended - the 16 bit version would fit on a 256 meg SSD while the 24 bit version won't.
> ...



I think your 0.5% is way off the mark :D It's worth remembering that in 24bit the S/N ratio is vastly different to 16bit, as is the dynamic range (144db vs 96db with 16bit); so you'll be thankful for 24bit given EWQL's penchant for noisy samples. 

With 64bit computing now a reality for most, hard drives being dirt cheap, Intel i7s, i5s, Dual Xeons etc, 12+ GBs ram allowing us to run an amazing array of plug ins, 24bit is a complete no brainer IMO. As long as we can split the library across several drives (and probably ideally two machines), any overhead beyond 16bit will be sucked up with no problems. Does anyone use 16bit LASS? I don't. 

Cheers

Stephen


----------



## Nathan Allen Pinard (Apr 21, 2010)

16bit samples are quite useful in one instance, which is workflow. If your computer can't quite push all those instruments at once in 24, you can do 16. 

Then when you are completely finsihed, you reload the 24's and bounce.


----------



## noiseboyuk (Apr 22, 2010)

Rousseau @ Thu Apr 22 said:


> I think your 0.5% is way off the mark :D It's worth remembering that in 24bit the S/N ratio is vastly different to 16bit, as is the dynamic range (144db vs 96db with 16bit); so you'll be thankful for 24bit given EWQL's penchant for noisy samples.
> 
> With 64bit computing now a reality for most, hard drives being dirt cheap, Intel i7s, i5s, Dual Xeons etc, 12+ GBs ram allowing us to run an amazing array of plug ins, 24bit is a complete no brainer IMO. As long as we can split the library across several drives (and probably ideally two machines), any overhead beyond 16bit will be sucked up with no problems. Does anyone use 16bit LASS? I don't.
> 
> ...



IMHO, the figures are far more theoretical than practical. Unless a sample is encoded at about -60db (which, given the calibre of this team is hopefully unlikely), quantizing noise isn't a real-world issue. I agree some of EWQL's samples are noisy, but it ain't quantizing nosie I'm hearing! I've yet to hear a thing in the real world where 16/24bit is an issue (except a rush recording I made a while ago that was done completely wrong and it WAS recorded at -60db - THEN I heard it!) From my perspective, 0.5% REAL WORLD difference is about right, but I know others disagree. 

Also, the hardware isn't exactly dirt cheap - try getting a 512gb SSD!


----------



## Ian Livingstone (Apr 22, 2010)

Rousseau @ Thu Apr 22 said:


> [As long as we can split the library across several drives (and probably ideally two machines)



any official word on this yet? maybe I missed it - I'm hoping to split it over 2 machines each with 2 x 7200 drives.

Ian


----------



## Pedro Camacho (Apr 22, 2010)

Ian Livingstone @ Thu Apr 22 said:


> Rousseau @ Thu Apr 22 said:
> 
> 
> > [As long as we can split the library across several drives (and probably ideally two machines)
> ...



Same here.


----------



## Gerd Kaeding (Apr 22, 2010)

Ian Livingstone @ Thu Apr 22 said:


> Rousseau @ Thu Apr 22 said:
> 
> 
> > [As long as we can split the library across several drives (and probably ideally two machines)
> ...




Doug Rogers once mentioned that the library can not be split over several drives .
But that was quite some time ago .
Maybe this - like some other things - has changed now .


Concerning several machines :
For each machine you need an extra iLok and an additional license for HS .
However , this does not mean that you have to pay the full HS price for an additional license !

Currently EW says the following:
http://soundsonline-forums.com/showpost.php?p=609143&postcount=26 (http://soundsonline-forums.com/showpost ... stcount=26)



- Gerd


----------



## Mike Connelly (Apr 22, 2010)

I believe that EW has said that the library allows splitting different sections onto different machines similar to EWQLSO but that was a while ago.



ComposerDude @ Wed Apr 21 said:


> ...discovered a wealth of 24-bit clarity that was apparently being TRUNCATED by V-Stack internally to 16 bits.



A 16 bit version of a library shouldn't be created by being truncated, so hearing the 24 bit version truncated to 16 isn't going to sound as good as a properly created (dithered) 16 bit version.



synthetic @ Wed Apr 21 said:


> Who gives a rats ass how many GB it is?



I would assume mainly people who are planning to get an SSD and need to decide how big of one to get.

Beyond that, the question isn't how many gig it is, but whether it includes a 16 bit version or not.



Rousseau @ Thu Apr 22 said:


> I think your 0.5% is way off the mark :D It's worth remembering that in 24bit the S/N ratio is vastly different to 16bit, as is the dynamic range (144db vs 96db with 16bit); so you'll be thankful for 24bit given EWQL's penchant for noisy samples.



But also don't forget that in a sample library the quiet samples can be normalized and set at the proper volume in playback, which can result in an overall dynamic range beyond 16 bit. I don't know if EW does that, but other libraries do.



Rousseau @ Thu Apr 22 said:


> Does anyone use 16bit LASS?



Absolutely.


----------



## nikolas (Apr 22, 2010)

Rousseau @ Thu Apr 22 said:


> noiseboyuk @ Wed Apr 21 said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone use 16bit LASS?


Another yes here!


----------



## midphase (Apr 22, 2010)

I use 16bit LASS on particularly instrument intensive cues. Sometimes when I mixdown I'll go back up to 24bit, but if I'm in a hurry I'm also likely to leave it in 16bit since it sounds really good anyway.


----------



## germancomponist (Apr 22, 2010)

...and do you hear a different?


----------



## Nathan Allen Pinard (Apr 22, 2010)

I'm actualaly considering batch converted all my CS files to 16bit (I think ò¸¸


----------



## synthetic (Apr 22, 2010)

You're measuring how good a string library is by cost per Gigabyte? LOL. That's like measuring a guitar by its cost per pound. 

Do you want a bunch of extra crap in the library to pad the file size? I sure don't. Judge how many keyswitches and round robins there are, perhaps. But mostly judge the tone. 

Yes, I use all of my samples (including LASS) in 16-bit when there's a choice.


----------



## germancomponist (Apr 22, 2010)

Maybe a good compromise would be: 17-bit? :-D


----------



## NYC Composer (Apr 22, 2010)

Musn't forget the new and incredible efficiency of improved, updated Play and Play Pro! We'll soon be running 500 24 bit voices with nary a hiccup.


----------



## NYC Composer (Apr 22, 2010)

Musn't forget the new and incredible efficiency of improved, updated Play and Play Pro! We'll soon be running 500 24 bit voices with nary a hiccup.


----------



## NYC Composer (Apr 22, 2010)

( has anyone else wondered about the lack of a sweeetener/upgrade path from EWQLSO Platinum for us loyal patrons? It's probably just me.)


----------



## Nathan Allen Pinard (Apr 22, 2010)

NYC Composer @ Thu Apr 22 said:


> ( has anyone else wondered about the lack of a sweeetener/upgrade path from EWQLSO Platinum for us loyal patrons? It's probably just me.)



Well we're talking about a next generation library that's years apart, so I wouldn't expect that.


----------



## Nathan Allen Pinard (Apr 22, 2010)

Mike Connelly @ Thu Apr 22 said:


> Are the CS files just wavs? Are the quiet samples normalized, or at a low level in the wav file?



They are wavs. I don't believe they are normalized but I'm not sure.


----------



## hbuus (Apr 22, 2010)

Nathan Allen Pinard @ Thu Apr 22 said:


> I'm actualaly considering batch converted all my CS files to 16bit (I think it's 24)



Nathan, I considered doing the same thing with my Sonivox library, but ended up thinking it wasn't worth the effort. Here's a link to the old thread about the subject:

http://vi-control.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=10336

Best,
Henrik


EDIT:
Sorry for being a little OT.


----------



## Udo (Apr 23, 2010)

Nathan Allen Pinard @ Thu Apr 22 said:


> I'm actualaly considering batch converted all my CS files to 16bit (I think it's 24)


Be aware that you're unlikely to save memory by switching from 24 bit to 16 bit samples for the same instruments.

Most samplers use fixed size preload and secondarry buffers for samples streamed from disc, regardless of the bit depth. That means that exactly the same amount of memory is required. Of course 50% more of the 16-bit samples than 24-bit samples will load into that buffer memory.


----------



## ChrisAxia (Apr 23, 2010)

Is it my imagination, or was the original HS going to ship on an external USB drive? They are now internal drives which is annoying. More hassle to transfer the data. 

~Chris


----------



## Synesthesia (Apr 23, 2010)

Chris, 

get one of these. I have three (for backing up) and you can put the bare drives into cases (Ian L linked to these - I'll find the link in a mo and add it)

http://www.amazon.co.uk/NEWlink-USB-Docking-Station-SATA/dp/B001FB6WPK/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1272018428&sr=8-1 (http://www.amazon.co.uk/NEWlink-USB-Doc ... 428&amp;sr=8-1)

Cheers!

Paul


----------



## Synesthesia (Apr 23, 2010)

from Ian Livingstone on the other thread!


http://www.wiebetech.com/products/cases.php


----------



## ChrisAxia (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks for that info, Paul and Ian!

~C


----------



## noiseboyuk (Apr 23, 2010)

Just a word of caution - the Play libs don't like external USB enclosures or drives. eSata should be ok though.


----------



## Mike Connelly (Apr 26, 2010)

ChrisAxia @ Fri Apr 23 said:


> Is it my imagination, or was the original HS going to ship on an external USB drive? They are now internal drives which is annoying. More hassle to transfer the data.
> 
> ~Chris



I'm pretty sure it was announced as bare drives from day one. Not a biggie since you can get a drive dock or external case for dirt cheap, and you're going to want to copy it all to another drive and put the original in storage anyway.


----------



## Stephen Baysted (Apr 26, 2010)

Mike Connelly @ Mon Apr 26 said:


> ChrisAxia @ Fri Apr 23 said:
> 
> 
> > Is it my imagination, or was the original HS going to ship on an external USB drive? They are now internal drives which is annoying. More hassle to transfer the data.
> ...



Yup, Chris I picked one up a few months ago for £20...

http://www.novatech.co.uk/novatech/prod ... DDOCK.html

Works well. 

Cheers
Stephen


----------



## ChrisAxia (Apr 27, 2010)

Thanks for all the suggestions guys. I will certainly be picking one of these up soon. HS has been pre-ordered!

~C


----------



## Mike Connelly (Apr 28, 2010)

Still no more demos? This is supposed to ship in three days, and EW keeps saying that there will be tons more demos soon. I guess that won't be until after it is shipping and the preorder deal has ended?


----------



## FireGS (Apr 28, 2010)

"Orders will ship beginning May 1 in the order received. Introductory price expires May 15th at midnight USA-Pacific time."

This is new....


----------



## Mike Connelly (Apr 28, 2010)

Good call to extend the offer, it wouldn't have really made sense to end it before they were able to get demos out.


----------



## FireGS (Apr 28, 2010)

Anyone else confused why they chose to begin shipping on a day that FedEx doesnt ship on?


----------



## midphase (Apr 28, 2010)

Because May 1st sounds better than for them to say it ships on May 3rd?


----------



## snowleopard (Apr 30, 2010)

Either Doug or Nick said the library may well end up with over 1,000,000 samples. Does anyone know if they broke that barrier? 

Not that it's significant, just that, you know, first it's not 500gb... :wink:


----------



## noiseboyuk (Apr 30, 2010)

snowleopard @ Sat May 01 said:


> Either Doug or Nick said the library may well end up with over 1,000,000 samples. Does anyone know if they broke that barrier?
> 
> Not that it's significant, just that, you know, first it's not 500gb... :wink:



Almost certainly not, I'd say - that was back in the day when it was 16 and 24 bit, so I'd guess it's only a paltry half a million now.

PS - hasn't Nick been quiet lately? Still waiting for those new demos promised weeks ago even now it's actually released...


----------



## Nathan Allen Pinard (Apr 30, 2010)

Why can't they ship May 1st?


----------



## nikolas (Apr 30, 2010)

It's a Saturday and at least for most of Europe, it's labour day... (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/May_Day)


----------



## Dan Mott (Apr 30, 2010)

Nathan Allen Pinard @ Sat May 01 said:


> Why can't they ship May 1st?



I'm guesing because post doesn't move on weekends, not to mention that EW doesn't work on weekends either???

I was confused aswell because it literally cannot ship on May 1st.


----------



## Nathan Allen Pinard (May 1, 2010)

Dan-Jay @ Fri Apr 30 said:


> Nathan Allen Pinard @ Sat May 01 said:
> 
> 
> > Why can't they ship May 1st?
> ...



Both UPS and I think Fed Ex do pick ups on Saturdays.


----------



## Dan Mott (May 1, 2010)

Nathan Allen Pinard @ Sun May 02 said:


> Dan-Jay @ Fri Apr 30 said:
> 
> 
> > Nathan Allen Pinard @ Sat May 01 said:
> ...



Do EW work Weekends? This is why i think that it may not ship that day. Hmmm.


----------



## Nathan Allen Pinard (May 1, 2010)

Dan-Jay @ Sat May 01 said:


> Nathan Allen Pinard @ Sun May 02 said:
> 
> 
> > Dan-Jay @ Fri Apr 30 said:
> ...



Eh, well Hollywood pretty much works everyday if needed. And they are pretty much the founders/owners so I'd see them working way more than just 9-5 hours.


----------



## jamwerks (May 2, 2010)

Let's hear some first impressions! o=<


----------



## muziksculp (May 2, 2010)

Hopefully EW will be posting some new HS audio demos in the next few days. 

o/~ o/~ o/~ 

I can't see myself ordering HS based on two audio demos, done during the development phase of HS, where the strings are not exposed enough, to accurately evaluate them. I also hope that PLAY2 is much more efficient than PLAY 1.2.5, and very stable on both Mac and PC platforms. Which will surely improve running HS and all other PLAY based libraries.


----------



## midphase (May 2, 2010)

jamwerks @ Sun May 02 said:


> Let's hear some first impressions! o=<




Well, it supposedly started shipping yesterday...and FedEx doesn't work on Sunday...so you're going to have to be a bit more patient.


----------



## paoling (May 3, 2010)

It may be a bit off-topic but Allegro-Agitato demo from TJ is maybe the most impressive piece I've ever heard done by samples...

:-O


----------



## Mike Connelly (May 3, 2010)

So anyone have any idea if it is shipping?


----------



## noiseboyuk (May 3, 2010)

Mike Connelly @ Mon May 03 said:


> So anyone have any idea if it is shipping?



From this - http://www.soundsonline-forums.com/show ... stcount=25 - reply, I wouldn't be holding my breath. It sounds like its just finished, so I guess the duplication will start now, and they say there's back orders that will take several weeks. Perhaps the really early customers will get something by the end of this week? More likely next, I suspect.

Shame the search on this forum isn't v good. I've tried for 15 minutes to search for evidence that back at the beginning of the year I prophesied May 10th for an actual release, but I've given up trying to prove it. Shame, I could have been so SMUG....


----------



## hbuus (May 3, 2010)

TJ's Love Suspended demo sounds absolutely stunning to my hobby musician's ears!! I'm put into a mood where my thoughts wander to those epic Hollywood movies of the past - Gone With the Wind and so on. What a wonderful sound they have, these strings. Nice work, guys at EW!

Best,
Henrik


----------



## FireGS (May 4, 2010)

The people in the first group to get HS should be those from the original Preorder group that paid with PayPal and did not accept a refund. I'm one of those, and I've only gotten an e-mail asking which format I'd want. The date I got that e-mail was 4/20/2010. Date of my Preorder was Jan 17, 2010.

"Hollywood Strings will begin shipping on May 1, 2010. Since you have preordered, your order will be amongst the first shipped!"


----------



## FireGS (May 4, 2010)

Just posted on SOF:

You will be advised when your copy ships, we've had some duplication problems due to a dual format FAT32 bug in Snow Leopard, but hope to have a resolution today.

Cheers,

- DR


----------



## Dan Mott (May 4, 2010)

Well.... by the looks of what Doug just said over at soundsonline, HS didn't ship on May 1st after all.


----------



## FireGS (May 4, 2010)

> > Originally Posted by firegs:
> > Any way to know what the queue is, as far as who is which place in line? ie, are the PayPal preorders from the initial Preorder still first in line?
> 
> 
> ...



I guess the next question is, have any orders actually gone out?


----------



## Mike Connelly (May 4, 2010)

If they just said they're having duplication problems, seems unlikely.

That May 10 guess is looking pretty good now.


----------



## FireGS (May 4, 2010)

s'weird though, My Soundsonline order went from "Back-ordered" to "Complete".

Hm..


----------



## muziksculp (May 4, 2010)

Another key question is :

How much of an improvement will PLAY2 offer when running PLAY based libraries, including EW-HS, compared to PLAY 1.2.5. ? I hope PLAY2 is out of beta at this time, or are they still tweaking it ?


----------



## FireGS (May 4, 2010)

***ALL SPECULATION BASED ON SOF POSTS***

According to SOF, it's still in beta. The copy that "might" be shipping with HS is a beta copy. Once it exits beta, it'll be a free update for everyone. 

The status of the beta isnt an early beta. Supposedly its a "okay, it works really well now, lets test it on a wider range of systems" beta. So IF your setup likes it, it should be stable.


----------



## OvaltineJenkins (May 4, 2010)

> Shame the search on this forum isn't v good. I've tried for 15 minutes to search for evidence that back at the beginning of the year I prophesied May 10th for an actual release, but I've given up trying to prove it. Shame, I could have been so SMUG....



This it? Looks like you may be a prophet.
http://vi-control.net/forum/viewtopic.p ... ht=#198719

I predicted that both Diamond and Gold editions would ship the same day (which has come true in a certain way), but on August 10th. Sure hope the latter part doesn't come true.


----------



## FireGS (May 4, 2010)

"Nothing has shipped yet, we have a back up plan if we can't resolve the duplication problem today.

Cheers,

- DR"

Frowny-face. =(


----------



## Stephen Baysted (May 4, 2010)

Guys just try to be patient (I know it's not easy - I'm waiting too) - the final days of a major software project (pre-gold) are always an absolute nightmare; often, just when you think you are finished and ready to go, a previously unknown issue can come and bite you on the arse.


----------



## FireGS (May 4, 2010)

*goes absolutely bat-shit insane*

*throws mouse at screen*

*screeches like a Howler monkey*


............*waits*


----------



## germancomponist (May 4, 2010)

In a month you will smile about all this because you will love this library.


----------



## Stephen Baysted (May 4, 2010)

FireGS @ Tue May 04 said:


> Yeah, mostly what Mike said. Add in the fact that I and others have paid since December/January, and have nothing but questions, having them slowly answered, and product delay after delay.



Indeed, twas ever thus.


----------



## Dan Mott (May 4, 2010)

I will agree on the lack of answeres, and i will add that EW has certaintly been keeping us in the dark.

Let's face it guys, HS just doesn't want to be released. Hehehe, i bet it's still not even done. 

(JK) .... but seriously.


----------



## FireGS (May 4, 2010)

I'm wondering about this backup plan they have...

Maybe a cheap Bluray player + Bluray discs?


----------



## zvenx (May 4, 2010)

Hasn't EWQL almost as a rule had delays on every major product they have announced and had a pre-release price? So I don't quite understand why those who pre-paid are suprised or upset. Unless of course if this is their first EWQL pre-order purchase.
rsp


----------



## midphase (May 4, 2010)

Nobody is holding a gun to any developer's head to make them commit to a release date. If East West didn't think it was going to be ready by May 1st, they should have just said "ships May 15th" and then surprised everyone by shipping early if they could.


----------



## noiseboyuk (May 4, 2010)

OvaltineJenkins @ Tue May 04 said:


> > Shame the search on this forum isn't v good. I've tried for 15 minutes to search for evidence that back at the beginning of the year I prophesied May 10th for an actual release, but I've given up trying to prove it. Shame, I could have been so SMUG....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oooh, well found! Hmm, so I said 17th, eh.... could still happen, given the replication issues... at this point, an August release could drive frustrated musicians to violence!


----------



## Dan Mott (May 4, 2010)

No, see what EW should have done is infact tested and figured out all their problems before announcing a shipping date. As if a company can announce a shipping date when they clearly didn't have multiple copies ready. Instead they decided to wing it because yet again they couldn't meet another one of their unreliable deadlines.

This is going to make people frustrated no matter how many times the company has infact done this. It's all about the products we want, not choosing by the company. I like the EW sounds, hate the fact that the company likes to keep us in the dark and clearly by now everyone should know why we aren't getting answeres and it's because they are too afraid to say anything because they are infact unsure them selves.

IMO, people not being patient is very normal in this case because they didn't change the dates once or twice, they changed it soo many times i even lost count.

QL Spaces.... Remember that one?..... that was supposed to be released in March.

Sigh....

:?


----------



## Hannes_F (May 5, 2010)

People, give the guys a break. What really counts is how high the quality level will be in the hands of a real user vs. the total costs. Compared to that one month more or less is so irrelevant ...

... on a geological scale at least. :mrgreen:


----------



## alexkurt (May 5, 2010)

Dan-Jay @ Tue May 04 said:


> No, see what EW should have done is infact tested and figured out all their problems before announcing a shipping date. As if a company can announce a shipping date when they clearly didn't have multiple copies ready. Instead they decided to wing it because yet again they couldn't meet another one of their unreliable deadlines.
> 
> This is going to make people frustrated no matter how many times the company has infact done this. It's all about the products we want, not choosing by the company. I like the EW sounds, hate the fact that the company likes to keep us in the dark and clearly by now everyone should know why we aren't getting answeres and it's because they are too afraid to say anything because they are infact unsure them selves.
> 
> ...



Dan... dont worry it will arrive soon !
Instead you should really focus on writing for strings and not thinking about the best sounds you can have... 
It's never good to rely on sounds instead of music.See what I mean ?


----------



## NYC Composer (May 5, 2010)

More missed deadlines! Why, I'll never buy anything from that dern company again, unless they make something good!!


----------



## Dan Mott (May 5, 2010)

alexkurt @ Wed May 05 said:


> Dan-Jay @ Tue May 04 said:
> 
> 
> > No, see what EW should have done is infact tested and figured out all their problems before announcing a shipping date. As if a company can announce a shipping date when they clearly didn't have multiple copies ready. Instead they decided to wing it because yet again they couldn't meet another one of their unreliable deadlines.
> ...



True.

There is alot more to it than relying on sounds. It's about liking your sounds, well.... for me that is, and having sounds that inspire you. I think it's tough to work when you're not inspired all depends what you're trying to write for.

It will arrive, but i will like to admit that i'm quite frustrated, i hope you can understand that.

Peace.


----------



## Mike Connelly (May 5, 2010)

Here's a bit of good news - the HS product page has been updated and the introductory price no longer lists May 15th as an expiration date.


----------



## FireGS (May 5, 2010)

I dont see that as good. I mean, its good for the consumers, but that means they might not have any idea when it may actually ship now.

UGH.


----------



## Mike Connelly (May 5, 2010)

It's good in that those people waiting to decide may actually get to hear some user demos and user feedback and still take advantage of the intro sale.


----------



## sirbellog (May 5, 2010)

Strange....
Best Service indeed have also updated their site today, and the following is picked from there (the underlining is by me though) :

"_Will be released early May 2010! This is a pre-order price! The reguar price will be efficient as soon as the product will ship_!"

Generally, they know what they talk about, and are commercially "in touch" with EW, for the European market sales... 
So I doubt they simply "tell stories" here.

Well, this becomes a bit confusing : what initially looked as an "indefinite-time-period preorder price offer" seems to turn into just a very vague "_do it as long as you can_".

I'll try and contact them tomorrow, in order to know more, but once again EW seems (to me) a bit unclear in their announcement policy...
Meanwhile, if authorized and well informed US sellers can shed a light on what's going on, it'll be welcome... (I know that P. Alexander looks and speaks here often...)


----------



## rpaillot (May 5, 2010)

This is typical EW..

First they announce a date until the special price ends. That date was 1 may. So everybody who wanted to save a few bucks bought the product.

After they changed the date to 15 th may, so that even more people buy the product. 

Now they took off the date and say the special price ends the day the product will ship. But nobody knows that day, so even even more people will buy the product to save money.

That's genius. EW must have great sales consultant!


----------



## requiem_aeternam7 (May 5, 2010)

rpaillot @ Wed May 05 said:


> This is typical EW..
> 
> First they announce a date until the special price ends. That date was 1 may. So everybody who wanted to save a few bucks bought the product.
> 
> ...



yeah too bad for them there's some smart ones like me that are holding off on all their games and paltry 2 demos ...not buying this thing until I hear some more demos preferably by unbiased customers here not 2 measley TJB demos


----------



## FireGS (May 5, 2010)

The drive issue is resolved, we're shipping tomorrow, and yes European customers have been placed in the queue according to the order date, but there will be an additional few days to ship those drives to soundsonline-europe for distribution.

Cheers,

- DR


----------

